# Idea for an app to help with growing and giving customers trust



## jfbustamante (Mar 12, 2020)

So, I got here to see if someone has the problem of getting continuous from the same customer, or referrals, or scheduled payments.

I'm still figuring out the idea, would love to see if what I think can be improved is real, or I'm just seeing a problem where there isn't

Please, if someone is open to talk and be my first potential, I'd be delighted.

-JF


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

what problem are you trying to solve?

your post does not make much sense.


----------



## jfbustamante (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks Griz. We've seen some businesses that have delays in payments, either because the customer has a hard time getting the cash, or setting up a time to give the money is complicated, especially with long term, or recurring work.

We want to check if the problem is real, and how's everybody dealing with that right now.

Do you, or someone you know complains about this?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jfbustamante said:


> Thanks Griz. We've seen some businesses that have delays in payments, either because the customer has a hard time getting the cash, or setting up a time to give the money is complicated, especially with long term, or recurring work.
> 
> We want to check if the problem is real, and how's everybody dealing with that right now.
> 
> Do you, or someone you know complains about this?


probably most everyone who works in the trades....

you need to sign up as a service provider....


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

jfbustamante said:


> So, I got here to see if someone has the problem of getting continuous from the same customer, or referrals, or scheduled payments.
> 
> I'm still figuring out the idea, would love to see if what I think can be improved is real, or I'm just seeing a problem where there isn't
> 
> ...


Are you in Nigeria?

Andy


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

That should be easy, no competition in that space


----------



## jfbustamante (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey, no, but the way payments are handled, a place with PayPal, Stripe, or even Visa and Mastercard, could realistically use the service. Mind if I DM you?


----------



## jfbustamante (Mar 12, 2020)

There are actually some working, but maybe not quite the easiest to set up, or the cheapest for some small contractors. Would you be ok if I DM'd you?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, but it's against our policy to allow this sort of research here. Thread closed.


----------

